# Golden Retriever on Nashville CL



## randi (May 9, 2005)

Just emailed it directly to MTGRR also.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

randi said:


> Just emailed it directly to MTGRR also.


 Did you do your signature painting/sketch -- it's lovely. I noticed it on the other CL thread


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

It was done with an app for my iPad. It's called uSketch.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

You know, most rescue groups will not pay to get a dog especially from Craigs list. 

I noticed the Tennessee based Craigs lists always have a lot of goldens on them


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I'm just hoping a responsible forum member might be interested in the golden or a member of the MTGRR would know someone who could help him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you!

You can always send the GR Rescue Group's info to people when they have an ad for the Goldens on CList. 

If the person is not able to Sell the dog, they may end up being willing to Surrender the dog to a Golden Rescue.


----------

